# Stocking order...



## Hickers (Mar 25, 2005)

All

My 36 UK gallon tank is still maturing and I have now decided on what fish I would like to keep.

2 x percula clowns
Royal gramma
decorated/blue cheeked goby
coral beauty

I was wondering what order these fish should be added...

Interested to hear your comments.

Hickers


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd add the percs, then the gramma then the goby then the beauty


----------

